# Large vessel stresses in heavy seas - interesting video



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

How Container Ships Flex in High Seas If you're way out in the Indian Ocean, making a pass from the Suez Canal to Singapore in a hulking container ship, you're going to get slammed by rough waters. If your ship is built correctly, like the vessel seen here, it'll take the beating not by force, but by a calculated give and take. Any massive seafaring ship worth its weight in salt is designed to flex through rough waters—the maritime engineers and architects who build these things pore over a range of calculations to allow big ships to twist slowly side to side like a sea snake on Ativan, and also bow up and down (this is what's known as hog and sag.) If not for these applied mathematicals, the vessels would literally snap apart.
For a non-pukey crash course in the "statistical distribution pattens of ocean waves and wave-induced ship stresses and motions," you can always check out this 1956 paper, originally published in The Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers Transactions: It's subtle stuff. Elegant, even. Turns out some rules of the sea never change; the automated cargo ships of tomorrow, like those that will transport our dinky Ikea furniture across a metled Arctic, will be limber, too. See the movie at : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmlTk_3NN_g#t=21
_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

That video is amazing, on the old Texaco Westminster there was a tunnel linking the rear accommodation to the front end. The tunnel was illuminated and in heavy seas you could look up the tunnel and see the lights "moving" but nothing compared to the video on "U" tube, as you say great tribute to the architects and engineers who build these and other vessels....


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

Amazing video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Very good video. It's been a while since I've been on any ship properly big, and likely never will again, but this is something to show the cadets and the non believers about how much these vessels flex!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower,sm.today,02:28.re:large vessel stresses in heavy seas-intersting video.it certainly is,the flexing is very notisable down below,thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------

